# REW Newbie....



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

ok..ok...REW newbie here...haven't even downloaded the app yet but trying to get my thoughts together first. Trying to minimize intimidation:hide:....and I know you are all here to help me.

Currently I do not :nown a BFD. I do, however, have a Radio Shack SPL Meter (analog):yes:

My question is...does it first make sense to download REW, buy an external soundcard, buy the appropriate wires/connections, and run REW without a BFD so I can see what my system currently looks like on paper? :R I'm sure that my sub is not flat in my room.

I should add that I have just recently integrated 2 new pieces into my HT.

#1 SVS PB13 Sub :hail:
#2 Outlaw Audio ICBM (for Bass Mgmt. duty as I let my Pioneer Blu Ray player decode..so I am analog throughout)

I've performed zero measurements at this point and assume REW is really the best way to go here ? Yes?

Finally...what are folks using with laptops running VISTA..in terms of external soundcards?:huh:
Looking to spend as little as possible on an external soundcard that will get the job done the right way.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> My question is...does it first make sense to download REW, buy an external soundcard, buy the appropriate wires/connections, and run REW without a BFD so I can see what my system currently looks like on paper?


Yep, it's minimal cost, and you may find your room is just fine, and you require no equalization.



> what are folks using with laptops running VISTA..in terms of external soundcards?


Personally, I'm using a Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM.

brucek


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

DACS4 said:


> ok..ok...REW newbie here...haven't even downloaded the app yet but trying to get my thoughts together first. Trying to minimize intimidation:hide:....and I know you are all here to help me.
> 
> Currently I do not :nown a BFD. I do, however, have a Radio Shack SPL Meter (analog):yes:
> 
> ...


IMO, absolutely! I've been using REW just at a month, but doing freq sweeps with an SPL meter for about 9 years, and the change is :yay:. The only real cost is a sound card, and that's less than the SPL meter for an acceptable one - unless you choose to donate to the Shack in thanks (need to get around to that myself very soon).

Even with out the PEQ, you'll be able to see how your system performs (muuucchh easier and faster to look at that graph than to plot things yourself), plus there's a lot more information extracted from the measurement. You can also move around your sub, as position can mean a lot to bass performance. Finally, you can post the plots here, and then when you're told repeatedly to get an equalizer, you can tell your significant other that you didn't have a choice! :innocent:

enjoy,


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

brucek said:


> Yep, it's minimal cost, and you may find your room is just fine, and you require no equalization.
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm using a Turtle Beach Audio Advantage SRM.
> ...


Hey brucek...thanks for the feedback and the link for the external soundcard. Reading up on this now.

How does one know if they are running 32 bit or 64 bit version of Vista ?

Dave


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Eric D said:


> IMO, absolutely! I've been using REW just at a month, but doing freq sweeps with an SPL meter for about 9 years, and the change is :yay:. The only real cost is a sound card, and that's less than the SPL meter for an acceptable one - unless you choose to donate to the Shack in thanks (need to get around to that myself very soon).
> 
> Even with out the PEQ, you'll be able to see how your system performs (muuucchh easier and faster to look at that graph than to plot things yourself), plus there's a lot more information extracted from the measurement. You can also move around your sub, as position can mean a lot to bass performance. Finally, you can post the plots here, and then when you're told repeatedly to get an equalizer, you can tell your significant other that you didn't have a choice! :innocent:
> 
> enjoy,


Thanks for the feedback Eric. Sounds like I am on the right track here. Just downloaded REW to our laptop...one less thing to do.

Trying to decide on external soundcard now for Vista...and then a few more cables and adaptors and I should be in business.

Dave


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How does one know if they are running 32 bit or 64 bit version of Vista ?


Start button / Control Panel / System / 

look under System Type - 32 or 64

brucek


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

brucek said:


> Start button / Control Panel / System /
> 
> look under System Type - 32 or 64
> 
> brucek


Easy! Thanks much. 32 bit confirmed.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for posting these questions... I am in a VERY similiar situation as you.


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

goonstopher said:


> Thanks for posting these questions... I am in a VERY similiar situation as you.


Good to know. I'm not alone. You looking for an external soundcard ?


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

man I am still a step behind! I don't even know if I need one or if mine will work!

I got a lot to read. Do you know where to find out if your internal card will work?

I have a 1 year old HP with decent or better specs.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do you know where to find out if your internal card will work?


If it's in a laptop, likely not, since most laptops don't enjoy a line-in port. The mic-in port is not suitable.

Generally, if it has a line-in and line-out, it's OK.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Another newbie question here - I have a dell workstation 690 that has a Sigma tel audio sound card, maybe built-in on the motherboard?? Is this card good enough? I connected everything per online guide today, did the mic calibration but when I did the final measurement, I don't hear or get any sweep being generated. Why?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this card good enough?


Can't say. Let's see your soundcard calibration file.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> Can't say. Let's see your soundcard calibration file.
> 
> brucek


What program do you use to open a cal file?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What program do you use to open a cal file?


I want to see the REW graph of the soundcard calibration file - not the file itself.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> I want to see the REW graph of the soundcard calibration file - not the file itself.
> 
> brucek


Sorry, here it is.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can we see it without the meter calibration file loaded?


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> Can we see it without the meter calibration file loaded?


I tried to do that but I don't know what i did but I have lost my settings. Looks like I have to do the soundcard calibration again.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, but once the new soundcard calibration file is created, then store it in REW and before you remove the loopback cable, do a full range measurement of the loopback cable (be sure the meter cal file is cleared).

The result of the measurement should be a perfectly flat line if the soundcard cal file is valid. This is because the cable has a perfect response, and the poor response of the soundcard is nullified by the calibration file you created.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Will do. Thanks, brucek.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> OK, but once the new soundcard calibration file is created, then store it in REW and before you remove the loopback cable, do a full range measurement of the loopback cable (be sure the meter cal file is cleared).
> 
> The result of the measurement should be a perfectly flat line if the soundcard cal file is valid. This is because the cable has a perfect response, and the poor response of the soundcard is nullified by the calibration file you created.
> 
> brucek


This is the graph from my first take using signal generated by the Onkyo 805 receiver with Audyssey engaged. Looks awful! Did mess up something here? When I manually measure from 20- 140 Hz, with Radio Shack SPL meter and apply the correction table, I usually get decent curve, 80 db @ 20 Hz, +4db from 30 to 60 Hz, flat 80db from 70 -110 HZ and slight -2 db dip to 78db from 120 to 140 Hz.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Here is the graph.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Use the standard vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW.

Measure from 0hz - 200Hz.

Use a target of 75dBSPL for your setup. Your level is too low.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

^^^Thanks, Brucek.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> Use the standard vertical graph axis of (45dB - 105dB) and the Horizontal graph axis of (15Hz - 200Hz) using the Graph Limits button in the top right corner of REW.
> 
> Measure from 0hz - 200Hz.
> 
> ...


Still doesn't look good. Do I need to buy an EQ like the Anti-mode 8033 or SMS-1 ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Again your measurement level isn't even near 75dB. It's far too high (although that won't change the result)

Change your graph to logarithmic. You have it set to linear.

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> Again your measurement level isn't even near 75dB. It's far too high (although that won't change the result)
> 
> brucek


Yeah, I know but when I lower the level I keep getting error message. Do I need an external EQ?


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

This was the graph I meant to post. Another take but the result is the same.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Another take with the ARO EQ engaged on my JL Audio Fathom sub. Do you consider this a good response or can this be improved with external eq?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Do you consider this a good response or can this be improved with external eq?


I think it's quite a good response. I wouldn't add any EQ to that....

brucek


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

brucek said:


> I think it's quite a good response. I wouldn't add any EQ to that....
> 
> brucek


Thanks for all your help brucek. Much appreciated.


----------

